# Dropzone lowering springs



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)

I just love how this drop look!
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/413200

but i never heard of these coil spring!

Are they good?


----------



## mojeb21 (Mar 9, 2005)

omg!!..that dude like stole all the ideas out of my head..

thats is what i want my car to look like!!!dang thats nice!


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

1 question though, he says he has 160hp. The only engine mods he has are Ractive intake and exhaust. Even with a sr20 and these mods there is no way he can make that kind of power right?


----------



## off_da_meter (Sep 2, 2004)

Nissan200sx said:


> 1 question though, he says he has 160hp. The only engine mods he has are Ractive intake and exhaust. Even with a sr20 and these mods there is no way he can make that kind of power right?


in the top you will see is says, "Bragging Rights". plus i guess is just Est. Horsepower: 165


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please read the stickies in the SUSPENSION and BRAKES forum where this thread belongs.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

that guys is just askin for trouble, too low to do any good for the car :loser:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Remember that the lower you drop the car, the shittier it will ride, unless you change the shocks/struts and even then it still won't drive that great (im telling you that from experience)-dont go too low unless the roads around where you live are in excelent condition.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that guy is a member here.....dont remember his name though. drop zones *BBBBBBLLLLLOOOOOWWWW* .....BLOW! 100% suck donkey. :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :loser: 

you have these choices;
1. hypercoils, drop A MAX of 1 in, best handling coil spring for our car....ever!
2. groundcontrol, good but can make clunky noises.
3. tein, SS or baisic, both full coil overs, only ss have adjustable shocks
4. D2, lshadolf has um...and loves um.
thats about it for good riding/trust worthy suspension (if i missed any please post them up) none of these setups will be below $700 new.

pair any coil spring you get with KYB AGX struts, koni bump stops, and motivational rear mounts.

also, go to www.sentra.net and read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read read !!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, the 1st and 2nd posts are pretty funny.

I've seen him on the SR20 forums.

I would say dropzones rank lower than Eibachs and Eibachs are nothing special either. I can't wait to kick my eibachs to the curb.

Horsepower, He's not near 165, to the wheel or the crank. (now, I always assume a 30hp drivetrain drop rather than the traditional 12-17%, so bear with me):

The SR20 has 145 bhp stock and puts down roughly 115whp. There's no way he gained 20hp out of a WAI and exhaust. It takes a CAI, H/E setup to get around 165bhp, 135whp. At CAI/Custom GenV header (2.5" downpipe)/cat-less 2.5" exhaust/Pulley set/S5 cams/ECU/Thermoblock spacers/upgraded intake manifold/no EGR, I HOPE to get down 200bhp/170whp, but that's only what I'm shooting for, I'll be lucky to get that number before SAFC.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

get the nismo FPR and bump it up about 4 psi. i heard mike got great results with that.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, I heard the FPR helps too. Ahh, sometime in the future, my money's run out for the time being.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> LOL, the 1st and 2nd posts are pretty funny.
> 
> I've seen him on the SR20 forums.
> 
> ...


wow i didn't know Eibachs sucks. I thought they were one of the best, at least that is what ive heard.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> wow i didn't know Eibachs sucks. I thought they were one of the best, at least that is what ive heard.


They were the best 10 years ago. I installed them on my car in 1998 along with GAB shocks/struts (the precursors to AGX). The springs are too soft for the amount they lower the car. It was hitting the bump stops (shortened) every day going through intersections. 

At the track, I could generate enough side forces on street tires (Pirelli PZeros) to bottom the suspension and make it pogo around sweeping turns.

Lew


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> They were the best 10 years ago. I installed them on my car in 1998 along with GAB shocks/struts (the precursors to AGX). The springs are too soft for the amount they lower the car. It was hitting the bump stops (shortened) every day going through intersections.
> 
> At the track, I could generate enough side forces on street tires (Pirelli PZeros) to bottom the suspension and make it pogo around sweeping turns.
> 
> Lew


wow thats some good info . i have S.Tech Tein springs..what you think of those?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I have no personal experience with them, and have never ridden in a car equipped with them. What I have read about them has generally been positive.

Lew


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The only good eibach springs are the ones used in the GC coilovers (I don't remember their names). I'm not one for spring/shock setups nor do I like sleeve-based coilovers...not anymore. In recent times, we have gained an excellent choice of some great setups. 

IMO, for $750 you can buy Tien basics. Custom spring rates (if you wish), silent, comfortable, and they work. They will out-perform any spring/shock setup while at the same time remaining more comfortable and silent than the GC's. Expensive? If you buy springs, performance shocks, and bumpstops, you're looking at about $650+


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

are the Tein Basics that you're talking about ...dampeners (coilovers)? Cause ive seen those for sale for our cars for about 1,200 or so on few sites including ebay

I paid like 160 for my springs (Tein S.techs) and i think like 470 if im not mistaken for the AGXs(all around) i guess i could get the Tein Basics instead


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

tien basics are coilover conversions. Also i dont think those were basics you seen on Ebay, they were probably the SS's cause i've seen those. I havent actually seen any Basics on ebay and i check ebay like every 2 days.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

eibachs are excellent springs... just not for our cars. many tuners use them on their cars, but they are a horrible match for our cars, whose suspension is not the greatest to begin with


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah i know
without aftermarket rear strut mounts you can't really drop the car more than 1.5" without bottoming out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, believe me, you still bottom out WITH the rear motivational mounts.

The Tien SS coilovers are the ones going for around 1200, the basics are around 700-750. the only difference I know of between the 2 is that you can adjust the dampening force on the SS.

And yes, it's very hard to find a lowering spring for our cars b/c there's very little suspension travel on our cars, it's easy to bottom out. Also, we have a very limited selection of struts/shocks. Almost all of them suck, even the AGXs aren't that great IMO...they still ride pretty bad. The only standalone shock I've seen work perfect on the B14 is the motivational shortened struts. At a hefty $250/corner, not the best deal around unless you are serious about running GC coilovers with them. I don't even know if he's still making them, he kinda went cold on the B14 community.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yea i know, i got AGXs and they ride better than stocks with lowering springs..but the ride is still not what i expected from so called high performance shocks/struts. Thanks god i didn't go with GR2s cause the 2.5" drop in the front would kill those intantly


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> And yes, it's very hard to find a lowering spring for our cars b/c there's very little suspension travel on our cars, it's easy to bottom out. Also, we have a very limited selection of struts/shocks. Almost all of them suck, even the AGXs aren't that great IMO...they still ride pretty bad. The only standalone shock I've seen work perfect on the B14 is the motivational shortened struts. At a hefty $250/corner, not the best deal around unless you are serious about running GC coilovers with them. I don't even know if he's still making them, he kinda went cold on the B14 community.


he did, idk what got up his panties, i understand that he wasnt doing well with them.....but instead of stocking the things full time and having them sit cold turkey in his warehouse he should keep the market open but make it special order. you send him the struts and he does the work, you pay, he ships..........what wrong with that? of course they arent going to sell like bloddy hot cakes! only the members of this forum know what they are/ why we need them! you think jonny chung down the street that bought those "gold line" springs from JCW and droped the car 3 inches knows anything about thes rear mounts and short struts? hell no! we do. there is a guy on sr20 forum that does them for the b13 (at far less the cost) maybe with enough prodding he will do them for the b14. anyone have some spare stock struts?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

There is currently a Group Buy for Hyperco custom springs for the B13. These are excellent springs with 300/200# F/R rates.

Lew


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

.....i didn't notice, does he have a b13 or b14? i just checked out his profile and it didn't say.

ok, did some research, the original poster has a b14.......... here is his car.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yea, i heard the hypercos are great, but for the people who want the slammed look, they are not ideal because they only drop about and inch and a half. even still, you def. need the AGX's if you wanna drop the car safely

i'm gonna go with the G/C set up with AGX's. its been tested time and time again, with decent results. my car wont be used as often as it is now, when i start taking the train next semester, so the ride quality wont be that big of a deal.


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

himbo said:


> yea, i heard the hypercos are great, but for the people who want the slammed look, they are not ideal because they only drop about and inch and a half. even still, you def. need the AGX's if you wanna drop the car safely
> 
> i'm gonna go with the G/C set up with AGX's. its been tested time and time again, with decent results. my car wont be used as often as it is now, when i start taking the train next semester, so the ride quality wont be that big of a deal.


 Reading all this ,am confused and dont know what to do .I have been reading this lowering section for the past week and am not sure what is a good set up for a b14 without bottoming out.I want to drop the front at least 2.4 and 1.5 in the rear..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

snipher said:


> Reading all this ,am confused and dont know what to do .I have been reading this lowering section for the past week and am not sure what is a good set up for a b14 without bottoming out.I want to drop the front at least 2.4 and 1.5 in the rear..


you can not drop a b14 that low without full coilovers. the cheapest you will find are the tein basics for $750.


----------

